# Stripped Bedknife Screw Heads



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Any idea on how to remove Bedknife screws with stripped heads? The Toro Bedknife tool keeps slipping out, but I was able to get 4 of the screws removed. I'm guessing the previous owner(s) at some point tried to remove the Bedknife, but just ended up stripping the heads on most of the screws. I've done PB Blaster to help with the corrosion and tried heat as well, but the tool can't catch the edge and just slips out.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Impact screwdriver. The hammer forces the bit into the screw and the internal mechanism rotates it. 2 in one action!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If that doesn't work, (I'd be surprised) use a small flat punch and hit the corner of the slot to rotate it. If you mangle it up or flatten it, use a small dremel and cut another slot into it perpendicular to the original. Use the impact screwdriver on the new slot. If that still doesn't work, drill out the head and see if you can rotate the threaded part with a pick. If it's rusted in there, use a dremel to smooth out the head, use an automatic center punch to create a centered hole and then drill it out. Use a pick to remove the left over shavings. Chase the thread with tap and oil. If you mangled the thread, use a helicoil. Use anti-seize compound on all bolts during reassembly.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Wield on a nut? You could try hitting the tool into it with an extension, might jar it slightly. There under 20ftlb.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> If that doesn't work, (I'd be surprised) use a small flat punch and hit the corner of the slot to rotate it. If you mangle it up or flatten it, use a small dremel and cut another slot into it perpendicular to the original. Use the impact screwdriver on the new slot. If that still doesn't work, drill out the head and see if you can rotate the threaded part with a pick. If it's rusted in there, use a dremel to smooth out the head, use an automatic center punch to create a centered hole and then drill it out. Use a pick to remove the left over shavings. Chase the thread with tap and oil. If you mangled the thread, use a helicoil. Use anti-seize compound on all bolts during reassembly.


Yep, can confirm this works well - or just get in there with a plain old hacksaw, get er goin with a flathead screwdriver and use that or vice grip to finish the job.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > If that doesn't work, (I'd be surprised) use a small flat punch and hit the corner of the slot to rotate it. If you mangle it up or flatten it, use a small dremel and cut another slot into it perpendicular to the original. Use the impact screwdriver on the new slot. If that still doesn't work, drill out the head and see if you can rotate the threaded part with a pick. If it's rusted in there, use a dremel to smooth out the head, use an automatic center punch to create a centered hole and then drill it out. Use a pick to remove the left over shavings. Chase the thread with tap and oil. If you mangled the thread, use a helicoil. Use anti-seize compound on all bolts during reassembly.
> ...


It looks flush with the surface. Not sure a hacksaw would work to well...


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas! I'll give them a shot. Ran out of time today, so it'll be next week probably before I can get to it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Honestly, you're going to be replacing the bed knife and the screws at the same time (you should be anyway), so mangle at will. You can always use a drill and drill out the top of the screw leaving the shaft exposed and remove the bed knife from the bedbar.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Honestly, you're going to be replacing the bed knife and the screws at the same time (you should be anyway), so mangle at will. You can always use a drill and drill out the top of the screw leaving the shaft exposed and remove the bed knife from the bedbar.


I do plan on replacing the bedknife and this could work as well. Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+2 to the impact screwdriver. You might be able to loan one at an autopart.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

FYI...The impact wrench sold at www.rrproducts.com is made by Gear Wrench and is model #1140D.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Using the right tool will also help prevent jacking up the screw heads.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I ended up buying a new bedbar from Ebay for 50.00. The bedbar is what your bedknife is attached to. I see them fairly regularily used for $50-65. Might be easier to just replace it rather then trying to remove stripped screws.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> Using the right tool will also help prevent jacking up the screw heads.


I have the tool, but apparently the previous owner didn't :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I completely understand your frustration with the bedknife screws. I do not understand why in the world they use a flat head over something like a Torx. I ended up swapping all my bedknife screws with these Torx drive Screws. You just want to make sure you get the right length and thread. It makes removing them so much easier :thumbup:


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I completely understand your frustration with the bedknife screws. I do not understand why in the world they use a flat head over something like a Torx. I ended up swapping all my bedknife screws with these Torx drive Screws. You just want to make sure you get the right length and thread. It makes removing them so much easier :thumbup:


That's a really great idea! Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Reelworks here in G heats em up


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Impact screwdriver. The hammer forces the bit into the screw and the internal mechanism rotates it. 2 in one action!


This worked like a dream, loosened up the screws without skipping a beat! Thanks!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Impact screwdriver. The hammer forces the bit into the screw and the internal mechanism rotates it. 2 in one action!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Use anti-seize compound on all bolts during reassembly.


Is there a preferred anti-seize compound?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Is there a preferred anti-seize compound?


I use this.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Use anti-seize compound on all bolts during reassembly.
> ...


I use this. They do sell a 1oz tube if this is too much. I took me about 12 years to use it up. I use it on cars all the time but it's great for all things. Paint a thin coat all around the thread and reassemble. Wear gloves because it gets everywhere, like glitter... I use it anywhere water might be a problem to prevent corrosion. The grease will dry out and disappear but the fine metal powder mix stays between the thread and prevents it from rusting together. It is a very fine grit so the bolts won't undo themselves unlike if you use bearing grease instead.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a preferred anti-seize compound?
> ...


You beat me to it!! :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> I use this.


Thanks @Ware and @Suburban Jungle Life!!!

I have some stud bolts I am replacing in a GX340 for the exhaust mount. Would it be necessary to use it in this situation? Or since I am going to buy the 8oz container...use it every time I remove/replace a bolt?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I use this.
> ...


Necessary? No manual calls for using it that I know of but I use it all the time. I use it every time unless you see a bunch of it still on there. You can wipe with a rag to remove the older crusty stuff if you want. Don't use it inside the motor where it can contaminate oil/coolant but everything outside, sure. Also, don't use it in bearings or sliders as a substitute for grease. The grit will damage moving parts.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Using the right tool will also help prevent jacking up the screw heads.


I bought the Toro, Jacobsen, & John Deere bedknife screw driver tools from www.rrproducts.com.

However, my mower had a JRM bedknife installed and none of those three tools tips would fit the screw heads. They were all too wide. Luckily, the flat head tip that came with my impact driver worked really well.

EDIT: My John Deere bedknife and replacement screws arrived and the John Deere tool from www.rrproducts.com fits the new screw heads perfectly!!! I didn't waste my money!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Using the right tool will also help prevent jacking up the screw heads.
> ...


Tulsa...how does the size of the JD tool head match up with The Baroness for removing ny stuck Bedknife screws? I've grounded through three Dewalt Bits. And made no progress


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The JD one from R&R #R101278T works best out of the three brands for the Baroness. It's a 3/8" drive.

Impact driver/screwdrivers work great as well.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Backyard Soldier said:


> Tulsa...how does the size of the JD tool head match up with The Baroness for removing my stuck Bedknife screws? I've grounded through three Dewalt Bits. And made no progress


The JD one from R&R #R101278T works best out of the three brands for the Baroness. It's a 3/8" drive.

This Impact driver/screwdriver might work without buying the tool from R&R.

Obviously, I use the two items together to remove bedknife screws. I have since bought the torx bedknife screws suggested by @Mightyquinn for easier removal.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Tulsa...how does the size of the JD tool head match up with The Baroness for removing my stuck Bedknife screws? I've grounded through three Dewalt Bits. And made no progress
> ...


Thanks Tulsa...I have the new Torx screws on hand. Trying to get the new Bedknife from Fayetteville but these darn MFkrs won't budge. . Definitely will be a plus to get the torx in there.

I'm gonna try put the heat gun into it too.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

If there is still any edge on the screw you can put a square end punch on the edge and knock it loose with a hammer if that makes sense? I had to do this on 90 percent of mind as I rebuilt them. Works great! If no Edge you could use a grinder to cut one in to allow the punch to hit against.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

When all else fails with striped or broken off screw or bolt heads:
https://www.harborfreight.com/screw-extractor-and-left-hand-drill-bit-combo-set-10-pc-61981.html


----------

